# help creating a strength training program



## Laser50216 (May 26, 2020)

equipment I have:
original texas power bar by buddy caps, olympic plates, two 24-kg kettle bells, a 54-kg atlas stone, saw horses, car jack stands, a titan fitness box for squats

if I had a power rack and a bench I would just go with the starting strength program but without one regular low bar back squats and bench press isn't possible right now. I also don't have an oly bar for power cleans but only a powerbar. for the time being I have been doing some zercher squats using a bar pad and lifting off of my saw horses and a floor press from my car jack stands. Trying to find a balance between strength training and not over training but also pushing myself. Finding that I have lost significant strength since I was lifting previously although slowly getting back to previous numbers and will hopefully pass those as well. 

thanks for your help


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2020)

Build u a squat rack... Look on youtube and google, there are some nice, sturdy ones made from 4x4's and hold a shit ton of weight

U can also build a flat bench
..


----------



## BrotherIron (May 29, 2020)

You could also just perform floor presses instead of bench presses and accomplish the same goals.


----------

